# Recomended reading for racing?



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I have been racing a couple summers and have filled every position on a crew. I feel fairly strong in most of my skills but have a new challenge in racing J22s. I am now 1/3 of the crew and am partially responsible for tactics. 

I am looking for suggested reading to fine tune my tactics and overall skills as a racer.
Thanks
Jordan


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If you can wade through it, anything by Dr. Stuart Walker would likely be helpful. Dave Perry''s books (other than those devoted solely to the rules) also contain solid advice on going faster and better.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I second Walker (if nothing else you''ll get plenty of unexpected naps) and Perry. Frank Bethewaite''s ''Performance Sailing'' is pretty intense but really an excellent book.

Jeff


----------



## dougc (Oct 23, 2000)

Dr. Walker? Wasn''t he the head of a successful sleeping disorder clinic?

I second Perry''s rules book, BUT, and I have a very big but, nothing beats a few seasons of close contact dinghy racing to sharpen your racing tactics. Seek out local races, where everyone is renting the same dumpy dinghies. At that level of racing, as a buddy of mines says, it''s always the "loose nut at the end of the tiller" that makes the biggest difference.

Good luck!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Some of Walker''s passages would solve ANY sleeping problems you might have. Not sure what his medical specialty is, but he was difficult to beat in Solings.


----------



## geohan (Mar 8, 2000)

Having just discovered this site, here are my two-bits worth.

I tend to differentiate between tactics and strategies. To me, tactics are those special maneuvers required in the presence of other boats which are interferring with the execution of my strategy or game plan. As such I tend to treat tactics as negative necessities. To employ tactics, know the rules especially the Definitions and Part 2. My favorite is the book by Paul Elvstrom.

Also in addition to Bethwaite and Walker, another excellent reference is Bill Gladstone''s "Performance Racing Tactics" (North U Performance Racing Seminars) which includes racing strategies. With mixed fleet PHRF racing in variable winds and serious currents on Puget Sound, strategy rather than tactics is the name of the game. Getting the wind shifts right is all important as that translates directly into the real gains on the race course. The micrometeorology discussions by Bethwaite are particularly helpful in the predictions of wind patterns and behavior. In my opinion this book stands alone in its field and while very technical it is also very readable. Unfortunately, I think I have found a few typos and other errors of detail that I would love to discuss with anyone interested.

If the only reason for tactics is to enable the pursuit of one''s strategy, part of that strategy should be to avoid tactics. Get and keep clear air and don''t mess with the faster boats as they almost always mean trouble. George


----------



## jaggerbog (May 27, 2002)

I have raced twice now, once in very rough weather. I agree with most of what you say but have a few qualms about recommending Frank Bethewaite''s ''Performance Sailing''. I found it a little tricky to navigate. I found myself going faster and faster but then I capsized.
safe sailing!
jaggerbog


----------



## geohan (Mar 8, 2000)

Jeff: Let me preface my remarks by saying that I think Frank Bethwaite''s "High Performance Sailing" is unique and important and that it should be textbook perfect. Since the publisher doesn''t offer an errata, I''m hoping this community might be able to help resolve some percieved typographical errors. (A)pg 15, line 09, "...midnight,veering (backing?) toward the north...." (B) pg 17, line 05-09, The text doesn''t agree with fig. 3.7 in that it neglects the rotating air outside the ''core''. (C) pg 21, line 45, "...characterizes cold (Warm?) air over warmer (colder?) water." (See lines 21 to 25 just above.) (D) pg 34, Fig 5.3, ''Gust Factor'' % should read, 31, 40, 32 in columns 2, 3, & 4 respectively. (See page 183, lines 09 through 13 for Gust Factor formula.) Also the Fluctuations Sweep speed derivations are unclear. There are more but I don''t want to cause an over-dose on the first post. Thanks for any remarks you might care to make. Cheers, George


----------



## bmcald (Mar 16, 2000)

I know this isn''t what the thread is about, but had to pipe up anyway to say the best books I''ve read on racing were written by Sam Llewellyn. The books are novels, and sailing and racing are always substantial subjects of the book. See especially The Shadow in the Sands, his "prequel" to the classic Riddle of the Sands.


----------

